# Not a political pic!



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just gave me a smile while utilizing one of our fine Houston freeways.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice rainbow sticker


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

2 DANG FUNNY!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

That is a gay car...


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you think that maybe his diesel might be parked in the driveway?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

NO COMMENT LOL


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you are right Donnie


----------



## bigscale (Jul 16, 2007)

madf1fan isnt that really your car, and you just cant admit it?


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

nice car bet theres a fishy smell coming out of it and its not fish


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

bleb said:


> nice car bet theres a fishy smell coming out of it and its not fish


 I bet it smells more like my avatar than fish.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

thats a funny pic right there....


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

That's Swampus in there driving, Yazoomike's in the back campaining for *change....*


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Nice rainbow sticker


i thought that was the flag of poland.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope and change hope and change ... looks like someone needs a prescription for some Jim Jones Kool-aid ...


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

You should follow it and see if they went as far to remove the right turn signal. Just wondering...

Actually, you'll see the rainbow flag all over Peru, adopted as a symbol of the decendants of the Incas or something along those lines.


----------

